# fenugreek and itching



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone out there has experienced unusual (and incredibly annoying) itching while taking fenugreek. DD and I have been suffering from this and, in the course of trying to figure out its cause, I read something about fenugreek sometimes being at fault. I've been taking it since a severe bout of mastitis left me concerned about my supply. I'm now cutting it out to see if the itching subsides, and just wondering if anyone else has been through this? TIA.


----------



## razil (Jan 19, 2006)

I had an insane allergic reaction that probably was to fenugreek when I was taking it to boost supply last year. It started with a little dry patch on my side, and gradually grew to an itchy rash around my waist, down my arms, and down my legs. All I wanted was oatmeal baths and relief -- which didn't come until I stopped taking the fenugreek and waited -- about 10 days. I have never had any other allergic reaction to something ingested like that, so it kind of took me by surprise.

Hope your supply comes back and you can figure out the itching soon! Just remembering it makes me all itchy!


----------

